# HANDWRITE



## 1. Luftballon (Jan 9, 2013)

it came up :DDD again!

also handwriting :DDD


----------



## Autumn (Jan 9, 2013)

#tcod has already seen my horrid handwriting but here it is again.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jan 9, 2013)

I posted this on #tcod already

Let me find it.



Spoiler: Ah here it is


----------



## ultraviolet (Jan 9, 2013)

Spoiler: because big











... yep



Spoiler: ~FUN FACTS~




handwriting is painful for me about 80% of the time because I'm a rockstar and basically hold the pen between my ring finger, pinky and thumb (like this). when i was in grade one my teacher was like 'no stop' and my mum said 'it's legible so it doesn't matter'
... well
doesn't hurt when i draw though! whee
because i write like an arthritic monkey i smudge ink even though i'm righthanded. yep
i make more mistakes handwriting than i do typing
don't really care how shitty my handwriting is because nobody ever needs to read it and i can read it fine :o
please don't ask me to write lefthanded that guy's been getting a free lunch for years and doesn't know how to do shit
i also know how to proofread (like an actual real editor) with all the symbols and margins and stuff but i'm out of practice. i do have the 2010 (?) style guide memorized though p.much!


----------



## Adriane (Jan 9, 2013)

Writing on the bottom of index cards is hard. 

For those who care, I am left-handed.


----------



## Autumn (Jan 9, 2013)

also this which is arguably the worst


----------



## Scootaloo (Jan 9, 2013)

agh this looks terrible


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jan 10, 2013)

apparently pokédex entries are cool now so

notes from last year too


----------



## Dannichu (Jan 10, 2013)

This is (according to the file on my computer) from 2008, but my handwriting hasn't changed any since then.







(Left-handers are also > you.)


----------



## Momo(th) (Jan 10, 2013)

My handwriting is soooo awful.

It's a good thing that they invented the typewriter (and therefore the computer), otherwise I would be in trouble by now.

Also, yay for lefties!


----------



## Hippy (Jan 11, 2013)

My handwriting is a little sloppy.
Also, the photo below is kind of big. And sorry about the horrible quality.



Spoiler: Handwriting!


----------



## Jolty (Jan 11, 2013)

idk how to do the click to show thing so here


----------



## shy ♡ (Jan 11, 2013)

Spoiler: wee












Photoshop because I have no scanner/camera.


----------



## Datura (Jan 11, 2013)

Fynx said:


> Writing on the bottom of index cards is hard.
> 
> For those who care, I am left-handed.


omg ._. *humbled*


----------



## Scootaloo (Jan 12, 2013)

terrible: digital edition


----------



## Spoon (Jan 12, 2013)

Scootaloo said:


> terrible: digital edition


I can't seem to view it. I don't have a tumblr, if that makes a difference.


----------



## Adriane (Jan 12, 2013)

Scootaloo said:


> terrible: digital edition


And you say I have better handwriting than you.



Spoon said:


> I can't seem to view it. I don't have a tumblr, if that makes a difference.


It's a direct link, so there shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Scootaloo (Jan 12, 2013)

Fynx said:


> And you say I have better handwriting than you.


yes you do
you said one time my handwriting is bad ._.

anyways terrible: digital edition's sequel


----------



## Datura (Jan 12, 2013)

bleh


----------



## Murkrow (Jan 12, 2013)

All of the people with gorgeous handwriting in this thread is making me sad about my own :c

Here is mine from the last thread, and here's mine from now:


Spoiler:  











I made use of my rubbish drawing skills to make my handwriting look better by comparison.


----------



## Phantom (Jan 12, 2013)

Sadly all I could find was a green marker, so it's a lot more sloppy than normal. 

Here's one of Charizard's pokédex entries.



Spoiler: My terrible handwriting


----------



## Superbird (Jan 12, 2013)

Spoiler: HANDWRITING












...yeah. Pretty standard. Not pretty by any means, but legible at least.


----------



## Hippy (Jan 12, 2013)

Dalek said:


> Sadly all I could find was a green marker, so it's a lot more sloppy than normal.
> 
> Here's one of Charizard's pokédex entries.
> 
> ...



You have beautiful handwriting!


----------



## Phantom (Jan 12, 2013)

Hippy said:


> You have beautiful handwriting!


Thanks. :) 

You're probably the only one who ever thought that. Most people can't read my handwriting unless I write with all caps.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Jan 12, 2013)

Fynx said:


> Writing on the bottom of index cards is hard.
> 
> For those who care, I am left-handed.


Your handwriting is ridiculously beautiful x_x


----------



## Minish (Jan 13, 2013)

on paper! :o
digital! :o

My writing can get pretty scruffy. I usually can't read it very well myself.
I should probably change the fact that my gs and qs look identical, to say nothing of my ys.


----------



## Scootaloo (Jan 13, 2013)

Minish said:


> on paper! :o
> digital! :o


that's very pretty handwriting!


----------



## Spoon (Jan 16, 2013)

Handwriting plus doodles! 

Besides "Pack my box with five dozen liquor jugs," and "The quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog," does anyone know of sentences with all 26 letters in the them? They're really fun for these things.


----------



## Hiikaru (Jan 17, 2013)

Spoon said:


> Handwriting plus doodles!
> 
> Besides "Pack my box with five dozen liquor jugs," and "The quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog," does anyone know of sentences with all 26 letters in the them? They're really fun for these things.


Here!



			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> English pangrams having grammar for coherent prose, with proper nouns, all restricted to dictionary words.
> 
> The five boxing wizards jump quickly. (31 letters) (Used by XXDiff as sample text)
> Pack my box with five dozen liquor jugs. (32 letters) (Used for font samples by Beagle Bros and in Space Shuttle, Featured in Ella Minnow Pea)
> ...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_pangrams


----------

